# best pdf reader for Nokia 5233 ?



## esumitkumar (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi All

I have Nokia 5233.. Tried to install many pdf readers but they werent gud..Could you please suggest some fast pdf reader for reading pdf files on 5233 ?

Thanks
Sumit


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 30, 2011)

bump..no answers ?


----------

